
How Gordon Moore Made “Moore’s Law” - ohjeez
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-gordon-moore-made-moore-s-law-a3e363681ff0
======
steven
To me, the most fascinating detail: "There is no evidence that the article
made a splash at the time. It may or may not have been widely read, but it was
not especially cited or republished."

